# Showing and with not so normal hair color



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I have always liked to experiment with different hair colors. My natural color is blonde so the outrageous colors tend to show up pretty well. I don't go permanent anymore and use semi permanent normally 6-8 week color and just redo if I want to keep it longer. 

Currently my hair is cherry red with blood tide highlights and I'm getting it dyed and touched up more today. I like the color but I start pinto shows with legacy in April which I have never done before. I know when I used to show in jumping when I was 16 they didn't care when my hair was bright aqua blue with candy apple red streaks. 
My question, since my hair will be braid and rolled into a little bun and tucked into the mesh bun thing, will the color play a roll in how I place, excluding ridiculously biased judges.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think it should, I've seen people with crazy colored hair at shows I think as long as it's tucked away neatly and such it shouldn't be a problem but then again I don't know anything about Pinto shows so I don't know if they have any different rules. I would ask an official.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I looked in the 2011 rule book so I don't think it should matter. I didn't find anything. They are judging position and the horse so I think as long as my hair isn't a major distractio and my horse isn't bright funny colors I should be ok. I hope so cuz I like this color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just make sure your hair color matches your saddle blanket. LOL


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

It doesn't matter how you look, just how you ride.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha it matches her colors!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

If you thought it might be a problem, what about trying that stuff you can buy for halloween.. spray in hair color, in a more "normal" color. That way when you were done, you could just wash it out and still have your color


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It doesn't get along with my hair and frazzled it to high heaven plus if it's left in over 24hours it's bad for the skin on the scalp. Oddly enough I've had nasty itchy reactions to paint hair spray like that and absolutely no damage from the semi dyes I tortured my hair with as a teen. 
I mean it shouldn't be a problem and there is always going to be the ridiculous biased judge who shouldn't be judging but nothing in the rule book says hair color has to be natural colors so if it's a problem it'll be from a rotten egg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Can you use a very dark hairnet or two, if you are really concerned about it? That might hide it.

The only thing is, I would want the judge watching my horse with total concentration, not with half their mind on your hair.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a dark merlot wine red. It's not distracting. It took a while for people at the barn to notice and it's a close knit family there. I'm not worried about it. It's nowhere in the rule book and there are 6 judges. If 1 out of 6 is biased than that just sucks for him/her but I also don't expect any of the judges to be nose deep in my hair inspecting the color of it. lol. 

I redyed it darker because it makes my blue eyes pop and the deep merlot color makes them POP 

I'll have pictures this weekend from the schooling show. This is the color http://static.becomegorgeous.com/img/arts/2010/Aug/23/2627/burgundy_hair.jpg


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I dont see that colour being a problem drafts. It could be considered a more "natural" looking dye job then others that you could have gotten._

_The dark hairnet was a good idea...._


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

get brunet coloured hair nets, put about 3 on at a time and your hair from a distance (from judges point of view) will look a dark chesnut colour!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah my trainer said that's a no. She said She doesn't use hairnets with her clients. She uses a very thin black one to tidy up stray hairs and that's it. Not sure why but now that I think about it none of the riders over 16 wear hairnets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

drafts4ever said:


> Yeah my trainer said that's a no. She said She doesn't use hairnets with her clients. She uses a very thin black one to tidy up stray hairs and that's it. Not sure why but now that I think about it none of the riders over 16 wear hairnets.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She doesn't use hairnets with her clients? Is she doing your hair...? I mean, if you find it easier to do your hair with a hairnet why is that any of her concern? That just seems very odd to me. I mean obviously it's up to you and if you don't care it doesn't matter, I'm just confused...


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

All the trainers for the shows do their clients hair. I wouldn't know what to do anyway. I didn't show last year because I didn't have a pinto but I went to the shows to support my barn family and none of them use hairnets. Actually I didn't see anyone older than 16 wearing a fancy hairnet. All the younger girls had hairnets but no one else did.

What my trainer does is bun a pony tail, put a very thing hairnet to catch stray hairs, hairspray it to hell, bobby pin it and stick your helmet on. Same with the other trainers I've met. My hair color won't be a problem, I'm not worried about it. All the little girls had the pretty buns with bows and stuff but apparently that's looked down on with anyone over 16 because non of them have it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

drafts forever - its the very thin ones that I'm talking about. I use golden coloured nets to change the colour of my hair at shows to that it looks better with my jacket. My hair is also in a bun, no fancy ribbons etc!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

oh ok. Yeah we use those. She has TONS in little packages. I think she orders them in bulk.

I thought you meant the thick black ones with the bows and rhinestones.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

nah, I hate the bows and rhinestones.

In this photo you can see the natural colour of my hair:








However my jacket is very yellow in its base colour and my hair is just too dark. It affects the overall look of my turnout. So I use a great many golden hairnets to make my hair look about 3 shades lighter!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice! Yeah she has a lot of hairnets. It makes everything nice and tidy!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Thats interesting drafts. _

_Both of the coaches at my barn expects us to do our own hair. They prefer the hair nets (not the one with the bows, but one that matches our hair), as some of the students wouldn't have "tidy" hair without it. I normally don't use one, since i hair spray the crap out of my hair._

_To each their own I guess!_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

She's very particular so I guess that's why she does her clients hair. She'll even go to other trainers clients and fix their hair so they aren't slopping. She's a bit of a perfectionist and if it's not perfect to her expectations she'll redo it.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

When I showed last season my hair was bright red. Not even close to natural. I had a turquoise blue show shirt under my gray hunt coat that had turquoise blue pinstripes in it. So needless to say, I stood out a lot and my hair -popped- against the colors. To be Honest I think it looked great! I stood out more but that's not why chose the colors. I chose them cause blue is my favorite color. Judges shouldn't be distracted by your hair color, due to it being under your helmet, but with bright hair, it's hard to miss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It's starting to fade now. It's more auburn color. Still pretty though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phoenix heartbeat (Feb 9, 2011)

@ Islandwave : Sadly on alot of circuts it DOES matter how you look. Especially ive noticed at alot of the higher ranked Dressage and Hunter shows. A girl I rode against last year at an A rated hunter show in Seattle should've won the class BUT She had an eyebrow ring and lip ring (all hidden using clear pastic studs not rings or anything) and a tattoo on her inner arm (they let us ride with no jackets due to the heat) and she got 2nd. First time ive ever felt horrible about winning a class. I rode like poop and should've placed in the top 3 let alone top 5. Then my mom herd the judgest talking her and the head judge said she would've won if she didnt look like a punk! so yes sometimes it does matter...Even at schooling shows. 

But drafts you should be ok. Just dont take your helmet off  I feel your worry though! As long as its not BRIGHT in your FACE red you should be ok 

I use a hairnet over my bun because it keeps the stray hairs in. Ive never herd of a trainer doing ppls hairs. I would expect my students to take care of that themselves? *shrugs* to each their own I guess!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I think that even a really intense red is more 'natural' then a lot of colours, the fact that it matches your horse is a good thing I'd think, but I don't show so my opinion might not be... normal. Haha.


----------



## CinasSatinDoll (Feb 19, 2011)

If the class is judging the horse you're fine. If it's a showmanship class(or other that's judging you,) not so. If it comes down to you and someone else, equally good, you will be judged against. Though it's not an official rule, physical appearance counts for a lot. I've had my hair every colour under the sun, but tone it down for shows!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

All the classes so far are judging the horse. the class list for Gypsy Vanners aren't up yet and so far there's no more than 3 listed at the moment. 

I'm not too worried about it. By the time showing roles around it'll have faded back to blond.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I think hair color shouldn't matter as long as you look nice enough. I mean, if you had a neon green mohawk spiked up then that would most likely be a bad choice for a show. But seeing as you are going to fix it up nicely, and there aren't any rules against it, it should be fine. In fact, if I saw someone in a show with colored hair I think I'd give them extra points just for that. xD That would be pretty awesome. Good luck. ^^


----------

